# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Administradores y moderadores

## julioso

Me gustaría saber quienes son admin y mods del foro, asimismo saber que gente sigue usando el foro de aquellos que estaban cuando empecé en 2011.
El foro lo recuerdo como algo bueno con un nivelazo impresionante que funcionaba muy bien y las dos ultimas veces que entré, lo veo muerto.
muchas gracias

----------


## Mem

Yo soy nuevo, y en esta ultima semana no veo mucho movimiento tampoco.. :S

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Yo visito el foro por temporadas, entre en el 2009, pero desde hace un tiempo hay poco movimiento como dice mem.

A ver si se va animando la cosa y vuelve a ser un poco como antes.

----------


## MagNity

Holas... el foro volvió a tener muy buena dinámica, pero por varias razones es difícil desde hace un par de años conseguir movimiento en un foro, de hecho la mayoría han caído. Pero aún así, todo lo que guarda este foro es muy interesante y de gran ayuda si se sabe aprovechar.
No voy a enumerar las razones por las que hoy en día un foro ya no tiene la vida que tenía antaño. Pero aún seguimos algunos aquí, así que, aunque este mas tranquilo, sigue siendo útil y seguimos abiertos a escuchar cualquier sugerencia.
Un saludo a los dos!

----------


## ign

Entre 2005 y 2007 tuvo muchísima actividad. Recuerdo que llegaba a casa por la noche y había un montón de nuevos mensajes. Supongo que el bajón de este foro (y de otros) se debe a las redes sociales.

----------


## MagNity

tal cual...

----------

